

Show HN: Simple Weather a Chrome Extension - TimLeland
https://github.com/timleland/WeatherCE

======
kseistrup
Very clean and appetizing design!

What will happen once each API key has reached one thousand requests in a day?

~~~
vanous
In fact, there are 4 keys randomly chosen, so 4000 requests are available.
Nice clean design, my code always ends up as pile of mess of files, comments
and code...

~~~
kseistrup
4000 requests doesn't seem like a lot if this extension gets popular, but
let's see if it's gonna be a problem at all.

